# Summ Summ Summ



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

Hi Ho Leute,

aufgrund enormer Insektenansammlungen hier in Berlin, stelle ich Euch die Frage, ob es bei Euch auch gerade so schlimm ist.
Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass man nichts helles mehr anziehen kann, weil einem dann die ganzen Mistviecher auf die Kleidung pappen,
nein die fliegen einem vors und ins Gesicht, auf den Kopf, in den Nacken und sonst überall, wo sie grade denken, sich hinpflanzen zu müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Scheiss Mistvieh gehört getötet. Spinnen sind auch nichtmehr das, was sie mal waren. Nurnoch ihre verdammten Fäden kleben einem zwischen den Augen,
wenn man mal wieder durch ein Stück bepflanzten Weg geht.

Es scheint, als wär der Winter mit seinen -20° nicht kalt genug.

'Nuff said. Dann legt mal los, mit dem Auskotzen.


----------



## Rebotic (29. Juni 2009)

Deswegen trag ich schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öhm ja hier ists noch nicht ganz so schlimm...aber schon viel mehr viehzeugs als im Jahr davor!


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Juni 2009)

Dank der Klimaerwärmung und den darausfolgenden milderen Wintern wird es sogar noch schlimmer werden, freu dich also! *sich in den Keller verkriech*


----------



## sympathisant (29. Juni 2009)

du musst in nem anderen berlin wohnen. so wenig insekten wie dieses jahr hab ich selten in der wohnung gehabt. oO


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> du musst in nem anderen berlin wohnen. so wenig insekten wie dieses jahr hab ich selten in der wohnung gehabt. oO


Ja, musste mal aus der Wohnung gehen, Du Freak. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich es im Sommer auch vorziehe, in der Wohnung zu bleiben.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Juni 2009)

Ja ich merks auch mit den insekten hier in berlin,das nervt.Ich hab heute son ekliges viech ins auge bekommen.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Juni 2009)

Ick find ooch, dass dit mit die Insekten hier eijentlich jeht. Ick wees ja ooch nisch, in wat für nem Berlin du wohnst. Und ja, ick jeh rejelmäßisch raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht wohnste ooch nur im falschen Viertel mit erhöhten Insektenattraktoren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2009)

Wie...was...Ihr geht tatsächlich nach draussen? Ich mein...so richtig nach draussen? Nicht einfach nur aus dem Keller hoch in die Wohnung aufs Klo? Also so ganz richtig nach draussen mit Jacke und Mantel und Schal und dicken Stiefeln und schwarzer Sonnenbrille? UND DANN AUCH NOCH TAGSÜBER, WO EUCH ALLE MENSCHEN SEHEN???

...


...naja...

...ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bisher fand ichs eigentlich nicht übermässig schlimm mit den Viechern. Eigentlich fand ichs letztes Jahr wesentlich schlimmer. Da wollt ich mal gemütlich an den Fluss sitzen und nach ein paar Sekunden war ich in ner Wolke von fliegenden Tieren eingehüllt und musste um mein Leben laufen...naja...vielleicht nicht ganz so theatralisch, aber viele warens auf alle Fälle. Auch Fliegen gabs bei uns diesen Sommer vergleichsweise wenig. Vielleicht sind die alle in Deine Region gezogen Tonk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ick find ooch, dass dit mit die Insekten hier eijentlich jeht. Ick wees ja ooch nisch, in wat für nem Berlin du wohnst. Und ja, ick jeh rejelmäßisch raus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hellersdorf.

Hier kriechen schon die männlichen Ameisen mit ihren Flügeln aus jedem kleinen Loch.

Ich sags Euch: Invasion of the insects!


----------



## Skatero (29. Juni 2009)

Schlimmer als die Insekten finde ich die Blütenpollen.
Die Insekten tun ja keinem Menschen was zu leide. (Jedenfalls in Deutschland/Schweiz nicht.)


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

ich töte alles was fliegt oder krabbelt auch flugzeuge und kinder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (29. Juni 2009)

das dreckige daran ist, in meinem Zimmer ist immer eine Fliege die ich nicht rausscheuchen kann...-.-'


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

Was habt ihr gegen instekten ich fange sie immer und esse sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hi Ho Leute,
> 
> aufgrund enormer Insektenansammlungen hier in Berlin, stelle ich Euch die Frage, ob es bei Euch auch gerade so schlimm ist.
> Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass man nichts helles mehr anziehen kann, weil einem dann die ganzen Mistviecher auf die Kleidung pappen,
> nein die fliegen einem vors und ins Gesicht, auf den Kopf, in den Nacken und sonst überall, wo sie grade denken, sich hinpflanzen zu müssen.


Kann ich nur unterschreiben (wohn ja auch in Berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)... 2 Min. Fenster auf und der erste Weberknecht. -.- Und mein Kumpel wurde von so nem komischen Insekt gestochen und hatte dann ne gute Woche lang so ne komischen Pickel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (29. Juni 2009)

Mhm. Hier in Österreich machen uns Insekten nicht so zu schaffen, aber das verdammte Wetter dafür .. *grummel*


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

ihr müsst sie VERNICHTEN!!!!


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihr müsst sie VERNICHTEN!!!!


Hm
"Lord of Demons - Vernichtungsspray - nur einsetzen gegen Insekten!"


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm
> "Lord of Demons - Vernichtungsspray - nur einsetzen gegen Insekten!"


ich nehme eins!!


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm
> "Lord of Demons - Vernichtungsspray - nur einsetzen gegen Insekten!"


ich habe DOOM Ultra aus Mittermeier (programm Paranoid) hehehe


----------



## Hirsi325 (29. Juni 2009)

Ihr habts gut in Berlin mit euren Insekten, bei uns gehen die Bäche über und Keller werden überschwemmt und müssen ausgepumpt werden, also beschwert euch ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Ihr habts gut in Berlin mit euren Insekten, bei uns gehen die Bäche über und Keller werden überschwemmt und müssen ausgepumpt werden, also beschwert euch ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zieh um ...^^


----------



## XXI. (30. Juni 2009)

Ha dann bich ich ja am richtigen Ort...

Bei mir treten weder Bäche oder Flüsse über und ich hab kaum Insekten in der Gegend.
Tadaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Juni 2009)

Naja aber wespen und bienen usw hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen,
das sind die einzigsten insekten die mir mal richitg aufem sack gehen


----------



## Hirsi325 (30. Juni 2009)

XXI. wo wohnst du? ne wohnung bei dir in der nähe frei? brauch meine 10m² dann bin ich glücklich xDDD


----------



## XXI. (30. Juni 2009)

Bei uns in der Nähe is immer was frei. Vorallem für Zocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckerl (30. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir sind eher so wenig Insekten wie noch nie, finds schon richtig unheimlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (30. Juni 2009)

schön xD
koffer sind gepackt ich klopf morgen punkt 6 in der früh an xD


Gelsen(Mücken für die Gelsen nicht verstehen), die kommen höchstwahrscheinlich in den nächsten 1-2 wochen... 
ich hasse Hochwasser -_-

*10 Dosen Insektenspray vorbereit*


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2009)

Zuckerl schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind eher so wenig Insekten wie noch nie, finds schon richtig unheimlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na du hast schön, ich fühl mich richtig belagert vor lauter Ameisen-Haufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (30. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich habe DOOM Ultra aus Mittermeier (programm Paranoid) hehehe


Davon werden die Viecher eh nur bekifft.
Naja ich hab ein Handtuch das nenn ich inzwischen liebevoll "Dat Todestuch "

Aber stimmt schon überall Viecher.


----------



## Wowneuling (30. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## Nimmue (1. Juli 2009)

Echt widerlich, wieviel Krabbelzeug sich hier in der Wohnung eingefunden hatte... Gestern alleine musste mein Schatz auf Schusterjagd gehen. Ich versteck mich dann immer so lange...
Wir hatten uns vor ner Woche Fliegengitter von XXX gekauft... scheiß Klebeband, will nicht kleben, doofe Firma^^
Hab mir heute extra Superkleber gekauft und die Streifen damit ans Fenster geklebt... Und siehe da, das Krabbelzeug bleibt draußen und wir haben trotzdem das Fenster meilenweit auf...
Nur wo kommen diese ekligen Spinnen mit den 5Meter langen Beinen immer her... Neulich ist mir mitten in der Nacht eine übern Rücken gekrabbelt. Erstma Aufstand gemacht und auf die Couch in der Wohnung "umgezogen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am nächsten Tag wurde dann erstma das Bett auseinander gebaut, um den Übeltäter zu finden^^ Und wir haben die Spinne gefunden und erstma in den Himmel geschickt das Mistvieh!!!
Ich hasse Krabbelzeug!!!


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs ich kann dir nur soviel sagen Haustiere FTW

(Katzen bevorzugt) 

Ich bin ja quasi dein Nachbar wohne in der nächst liegenen Stadt in BB ^^...

Also hier bei mir im 5. OG hab ich kein Prob mit Mücken, Fliegen oder sonstwas und ich hab hier 28 Grad in der Bude und die Balkontür ist offen!!!


Meine Katze (Siehe Avatar/Profil) richtet dass schon ^^

also so schlimm ist es bei mir net


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Ich hasse Krabbelzeug!!!



Im Grunde genommen sind Spinnen faszinierende Tierchen.
Ich mein, wer kann solchen Augen denn widerstehen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

Sin da geb ich dir recht Spinnen sind cool, und außerdem ich kenne komischerweise viele Frauen die auf  Taranteln toal abfahren ^^

Immerhin sind ja NUR die Weiblichen Giftig im gegensatz zu den Männlichen  die Harmlos sind.

Außerdem sind due soo Flauschig 




mal Gänsehautfeelin einbringen ^^

/e2 einwurf wiederlegt ^^


----------



## Nimmue (1. Juli 2009)

pfui... könnt ihr da ned nen schwarzen balken drüber machen???
hab grad so derb gänsehaut bekommen... IIIHHHHH

btw eben grad nen ameisen vieh hier gehabt... im zweiten stock, trotz fliegengitter am fenster.... hey woher kommen die....


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

und wenn ihr wirklich ruhe haben wollt vor insekten schafft euch 



Dioneae muscipula aka Venus Fliegen Falle an (schaut euch teil 2 ab mesten auch noch mit an ^^ )


für Interessenten http://www.udopea.de/product_info.php/info...muscipula-.html


----------



## Nimmue (1. Juli 2009)

ah die hatte ich ma =)

hat auch ned wirklich geholfen ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

is schon unheimlich was "grünzeug" alles kann was?


Find die Pflanze Fazienierend aber Katzen sind nicht so "kosztenintensiev und bruachen gelegentlich nur zuneigung dann machen die auch ihren Job ^^


----------



## Nimmue (1. Juli 2009)

stimmt, katzen sind echt genial, was krabbelzeug betrifft...

bei meinem kater früher brauchte ich auch nur sagen "guck odin, da... guck" und mit dem finger drauf zeigen... danach war er beschäftigt und ich hatte am ende meine ruhe vor dem vieh (das krabbelvieh, ned der kater^^)


----------



## Sin (1. Juli 2009)

Katzen sind blöd, kauft euch Hunde. Meiner hat früher Schnecken und Hasenköttel gefressen, DAS hat style.


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

abgesehen davon das der Stubentiger/rin die halbe wohnung gelegentlich auseinander nimmt ist das verkraftbar..


meine Kleine Frist die Fliegen sogar ^^

Mein alter Kater hat damit nur "Gespielt"

fand ich lustig aber naja

solange man sagt (wie beim Hund) da Fass Reagiert die Katze und gut is ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

Sin aber du vergisst das Hunde zum Scheißen raus gehen müssen und katzen sind da "kultivierter" die haben ihr Klo im Bad und/oder Küche 

ach denn ihr die Stern TV Reportage wo ne eine ihrer Katze Beigebracht hat aufm "Menschenklo" Scheißen zu gehen? die KAtze hat sogar gespühlt ^^


naja Hunde sind da aber Grober in der Sache Katzen können ne Fliege auf 100 m entfernung Fixieren Hunden muss man x mal sagen da is was


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Juli 2009)

Hier bei uns geht es noch, aber ich fahr in 2 Tagen nach Polen (aufs Land), das wird lustig. -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Sin aber du vergisst das Hunde zum Scheißen raus gehen müssen und katzen sind da "kultivierter" die haben ihr Klo im Bad und/oder Küche



Wenn man auf nen stinkenden Bakterienherd steht, der in der >Küche< steht, oder im Bad ok. Wenn man darauf steht, dass diese scheiss Krümel überall rumliegen ... ok.



Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ach denn ihr die Stern TV Reportage wo ne eine ihrer Katze Beigebracht hat aufm "Menschenklo" Scheißen zu gehen? die KAtze hat sogar gespühlt ^^
> naja Hunde sind da aber Grober in der Sache Katzen können ne Fliege auf 100 m entfernung Fixieren Hunden muss man x mal sagen da is was



Jau, und Hunde retten/helfen Menschen. <.< Katzen sind dafür zu dämlich.

EDIT: Und damit meine ich nicht diese Rotz-widerlichen Kack-Kläffer wie Westies oder Dackel. Ich meine echte Hunde. Dobermänner, Schäferhunde, Bulldoggen etc. pp.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

joa also hier in bayern genauer gesagt in den Landkreisen Regensburg, Kelheim gibts keine besonders großen Insektenschwärme aber mim gelben T-Shirt würd ich mich trotzdem nid raussetzten^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (2. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wenn man auf nen stinkenden Bakterienherd steht, der in der >Küche< steht, oder im Bad ok. Wenn man darauf steht, dass diese scheiss Krümel überall rumliegen ... ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




endlich ! einer meiner meinung diese Fußhupen und /oder Fotzenlecker sind für mich auch keine Hunde Rotti, Schäferhund, Haski, Golden Red River oder Garnix alles unter 30CM ist kein Hund.

Ok hast gewonnen Hunde können Menschen das Leben Retten

aber meine Stubentigerin ist Chillig und Bissiger als jeder Wachhund wenn sie jemanden nicht leiden kann dann bekommt der jenige eine gewischt ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> aber meine Stubentigerin ist Chillig und Bissiger als jeder Wachhund wenn sie jemanden nicht leiden kann dann bekommt der jenige eine gewischt ^^



Ich frag mich grade, was gefährlicher ist/aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich persönlich hätte ja (Trotz meiner langer Erfahrung mit großen Hunden) mehr Angst vor der Dogge, als vor soner kickbaren, keifenden Katze.^^

Zumal man die Katze im Nacken packen kann. (Und gebenenfalls gegen de Wand werfen^^) Das sollte man nicht bei einer Dogge probieren, die dich anknurrt.


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2009)

Man wirft keine Tiere gegen eine Wand :-(


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Man wirft keine Tiere gegen eine Wand :-(



Wenn die einen angreifen, meine ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich denke da ist das ein probates Mittel.


----------



## Maxugon (3. Juli 2009)

DU MUSST SIE VERNICHTEN! TÖTEN ; ESSEN ; ERWÜRGEN!!!!


----------



## XXI. (3. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> DU MUSST SIE VERNICHTEN! TÖTEN ; ESSEN ; ERWÜRGEN!!!!



Also jetzt wirkst du langsam nichmehr ganz fit im Kopf: Hier sagst du, dass man Tiere Vernichten, töten, essen und erwürgen soll und einen Theread weiteroben fragst du ob dies der Weltuntergang ist ....

Ich hab ja nix gegen Ironie und Zynismus und ich selber mag beides sehr, aber _das _ist wirklich nimmer lustig


----------



## neo1986 (3. Juli 2009)

Ich trage nur schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber so viele viecher geibts bei uns auch net.....


----------



## Stress05 (3. Juli 2009)

Für was hat man katzen? die Fangen und Fressen die Viecher


----------



## Sin (3. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Für was hat man katzen? die Fangen und Fressen die Viecher



Katzen sind blöde Tiere. Haben vor allem schiss, stinken die Bude voll. Eignen sich nur als Spielzeug für Hunde.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe überings "Entwarnung". Die meissten Viecher sind wieder weg. KP was da die 2 Tage los war.


----------



## Anduris (3. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir is es gar nicht so.. Habe bis jetzt noch keinen Stress mit den Viechern gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (3. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Katzen sind blöde Tiere. Haben vor allem schiss, stinken die Bude voll. Eignen sich nur als Spielzeug für Hunde.


Weiss nicht meine Katze hat keine Angst vor Hunden, Katzen Sticken nicht da sie sich im gegen Satz zu Hunden selber Putzen Und das sie für hunde Spiel zeug sind ? LOL was sind den hunde für menschen? auch nur spiel zeug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht meine Katze hat keine Angst vor Hunden, Katzen Sticken nicht da sie sich im gegen Satz zu Hunden selber Putzen Und das sie für hunde Spiel zeug sind ? LOL was sind den hunde für menschen? auch nur spiel zeug.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wie sich Hunde selber putzen. -.-


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2009)

Also hier war es gestern abend auch furchtbar mit den Viechern.
War mit einer Freundin ein Bier trinken auf ner Terasse am Fluss und da waren soviele Gewitterfliegen und weiß der Geier was für Tierchen, das war nicht mehr schön. Regelrechte schwärme sind da rumgeflogen.

Also ich vermute es liegt 1. am Gewässer in der Nähe und 2. am Gewitterwetter, sprich Regen bzw. bevorstehendem Regen. ^^


----------

